# we're sperated but Im in denial and hurting



## Maria49 (Oct 4, 2010)

I need help to get over this problem in my head DENIAL. I m in so much denial! i dont know how to approach it correctly im all scattered brain on the separation! I need to get my life back to normal . whats the formula to forget. and move on? im stuck and its stressing me out to the point i was taken to the er last month for er appendectomy. Even being close to losing my life isnt snapping me out of denial its such a stronghold on me. Someone that can help me please?


----------



## questionmarkwife (Mar 22, 2011)

Maria49 said:


> I need help to get over this problem in my head DENIAL. I m in so much denial! i dont know how to approach it correctly im all scattered brain on the separation! I need to get my life back to normal . whats the formula to forget. and move on? im stuck and its stressing me out to the point i was taken to the er last month for er appendectomy. Even being close to losing my life isnt snapping me out of denial its such a stronghold on me. Someone that can help me please?


Do u have family, friends that can take ue mind off things. Maybe go away somewhere for a couple weeks. But i defintly recommend therapy. Trust me u need it. Im going through the same thing. Seperation is the hardest bc u dont no where ur future might lead to. I no. Im there and lost. Take it day by day. Dont hold on to nothing. Move on with ur life. If u want something u gotta let it go. And if they are meant for u and truely love u, they will come back to u and do everything to get u back. Let him do everything to get u back so he knows your not weak to him
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bartimaus (Oct 15, 2011)

questionmarkwife said:


> Do u have family, friends that can take ue mind off things. Maybe go away somewhere for a couple weeks. But i defintly recommend therapy. Trust me u need it. Im going through the same thing. Seperation is the hardest bc u dont no where ur future might lead to. I no. Im there and lost. Take it day by day. Dont hold on to nothing. Move on with ur life. If u want something u gotta let it go. And if they are meant for u and truely love u, they will come back to u and do everything to get u back. Let him do everything to get u back so he knows your not weak to him
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



:iagree:

And try to accept what of it you can. Control your thoughts with reading or anything you like to do. Try a new hobbly or re-invent an old hobby or activity you liked. Stay active with whatever you like to do during that part of the day that is most difficult for you. Post on here alot and try to help others that are going through the exact same thing that you are going through. I am,after being married to my WW for over 38 years. I know your pain,you are not alone. Post here and talk to people.


----------

